# Rear view mirror with HomeLink



## marshotel (Mar 15, 2006)

First of all I have to say that I was quite surprised to find out that the SEL Premium doesn't come with homelink, seems odd to me. Anyway, has anyone replaced the stock rear view mirror with the enhanced rear view mirror with homelink? Is it an easy DIY? Plug and play? I know it's insane to pay $285 for a new mirror just to get homelink but I don't like keeping the garage remotes in the car. However, I don't want to pay what will probably be the insane charge for installation at the dealer. Thanks.


----------



## weebl (Sep 27, 2017)

Good question. I've been wondering if there is something that would let me add Homelink, possibly to a visor instead of the mirror. I assume regardless, if it is a VW part that is added, that VCDS is involved in activating its functionality.


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

The mirror is an easy install and it's plug and play; I had it installed on my 2018 SEL, it took me about 30 mins it plugged directly in the headlight switch. I removed the driver side column and ran the wire behind it, be careful not to cover the air bag, I then tucked the wire under the headliner and plug it in the connector on the rear view mirror. Part number 000072548F fit my car and it came with the wire harness. Part 000072548B have the same connection minus the wire harness while part number 000072548E didn't fit. By the way you have to remove the cover then twist and pull the rear view mirror to remove it. Hope this helps.


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

The A-pillar clips are super annoying. Anybody have tips on how to do it and where to buy new clips in case they break?


----------



## marshotel (Mar 15, 2006)

antsman12 said:


> The mirror is an easy install and it's plug and play; I had it installed on my 2018 SEL, it took me about 30 mins it plugged directly in the headlight switch. I removed the driver side column and ran the wire behind it, be careful not to cover the air bag, I then tucked the wire under the headliner and plug it in the connector on the rear view mirror. Part number 000072548F fit my car and it came with the wire harness. Part 000072548B have the same connection minus the wire harness while part number 000072548E didn't fit. By the way you have to remove the cover then twist and pull the rear view mirror to remove it. Hope this helps.


Thank you! That was very helpful. I am going to give it a shot. The mirror has a compass in it right?


----------



## marshotel (Mar 15, 2006)

antsman12 said:


> The mirror is an easy install and it's plug and play; I had it installed on my 2018 SEL, it took me about 30 mins it plugged directly in the headlight switch. I removed the driver side column and ran the wire behind it, be careful not to cover the air bag, I then tucked the wire under the headliner and plug it in the connector on the rear view mirror. Part number 000072548F fit my car and it came with the wire harness. Part 000072548B have the same connection minus the wire harness while part number 000072548E didn't fit. By the way you have to remove the cover then twist and pull the rear view mirror to remove it. Hope this helps.


Your car is not a premium is it? The part number you provided indicates that it is not compatible with cars that come equipped with front camera. I think 000072548B might be the one for the SEL Premium.


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

I didn't made a video, but I use this install vid. it's basically installed the same way. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRzV4vKY1r4


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

I think its best to buy the one with the wire harness. worst case you don't need the wire harness you can sell it or give it to someone who need it the connections are the same to me unless I missed something. Here is a vid by rotaryguy on YouTube to show you how it looks and yes It have a compass https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bog1QrplTIM.


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

antsman12 said:


> I didn't made a video, but I use this install vid. it's basically installed the same way. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRzV4vKY1r4


Sorry forgot to mention that this vid was made by Deutsche Auto Parts (don't want to plagiarize his work).


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

antsman12 said:


> The mirror is an easy install and it's plug and play; I had it installed on my 2018 SEL, it took me about 30 mins it plugged directly in the headlight switch. I removed the driver side column and ran the wire behind it, be careful not to cover the air bag, I then tucked the wire under the headliner and plug it in the connector on the rear view mirror. Part number 000072548F fit my car and it came with the wire harness. Part 000072548B have the same connection minus the wire harness while part number 000072548E didn't fit. By the way you have to remove the cover then twist and pull the rear view mirror to remove it. Hope this helps.


I am seriously considering installing one of these mirrors. I have watched the video you referenced and I have looked closely at my car and I have a few questions that are 2018 Tiguan specific.
1) How do you remove the plastic cover around the mirror base? I'm not a mechanic and I don't want to damage it.
2) Do you have to completely remove the A-pillar trim piece? My real question is how big of a PITA is it to get the wire from the light switch up to the headliner. I assume that the dash end piece pops off just like in the video, it there that second trim piece to pull down (as in the video)?

You also mentioned that the video was from Deutsche Auto Parts. I have been checking many on-line VW parts sources and Deutsche Auto Parts appears to have the best price (currently) for this mirror. Maybe I will wait to see if they have a black Friday sale.

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. I've done some research and you are correct, the "F" version is the correct one for our cars because they have DAP (Driver Assistance Package), except for the base "S" trim level.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

It?s ridiculous that VW doesn?t have instructions provided for accessory install. 
How did you separate the plastic base? See other VWs have a clamshell you split but not the case for ours.


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I am seriously considering installing one of these mirrors. I have watched the video you referenced and I have looked closely at my car and I have a few questions that are 2018 Tiguan specific.
> 1) How do you remove the plastic cover around the mirror base? I'm not a mechanic and I don't want to damage it.
> 2) Do you have to completely remove the A-pillar trim piece? My real question is how big of a PITA is it to get the wire from the light switch up to the headliner. I assume that the dash end piece pops off just like in the video, it there that second trim piece to pull down (as in the video)?
> 
> ...


1. This vid by Total Technik is similar to how ours is removed https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IBp0Pkoa24. you need to remove the top part of the plastic cover closest to the headliner with a plastic trim tool remover; be carful not to brake the plastic trim.
2. Us a trim tool, insert it into the top of the trim and pull straight out. there are 3 clips 1st at the top 2nd in the middle and the 3rd towards the dash and yes the rest of the trim is removed as in the video, hope this helps


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

Atleast my A-pillar wasn’t that easy. It had these clips.









The pop out but the little ears keep them in place.


----------

